# women & porn



## vbroo (Jul 15, 2010)

When my husband and I were first married (married now 2 1/2 years) he watched porn all the time and it really offended me. I told him he needed to stop because it was affecting our sex life. I always initiated and he never did. We always did the same position (me on top) and he said he liked it and it didn't bother him. Well that bothered me. I am a very sexual person. Always have. I love it and love doing everything. So we did have a conversation and I said okay I am open to us watching porn together (because I openly admitted to him that I did watch porn myself - alone - before we married and I liked it). We did watch porn together and we did start doing more positions and things have gotten much better. Even now things are great even though we do it 1x a week because of his work schedule and have a 2yr & 5 y/o. We actually do more oral than intercourse because just the way it happens. And I'm fine with that too because I love doing BJ's just love it. I don't know if he is still watching porn by himself I haven't asked because our sex life is just fine. Well I can't stop watching it! I watch it everyday and want him to do to me what I watch. I still want to have sex with him and would love to everyday but it doesn't happen. I am the one that initiates it ALL THE TIME he never does. I even send texts telling him things just to keep things spiced up but he NEVER does. Am I thinking unrealistically by watching it? Is it unhealthy of me to be watching it as much as i do and wanting/expecting him to do to me what i watch?


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

vbroo said:


> Even now things are great even though we do it 1x a week because of his work schedule and have a 2yr & 5 y/o.


vbroo, you can work around kids and schedules and still be intimate more often (if it's what you both want). Try setting mom and dad alone time every other night. Doesn't mean something HAS to happen, but it's a time it's you two and only you two. We have 3 kids (9, 6, 18 moths) with a 4th on the way. We both work and I also teach karate and my wife and I take zumba classes as well. We are a very busy household! But, keeping the marriage strong should always be a priority, not secondary. Too many times it's easy to focus on everything else in life and forget about our spouses (taking them for granted). It's a slow decline that can then cause you to drift apart from your spouse. 



vbroo said:


> Am I thinking unrealistically by watching it? Is it unhealthy of me to be watching it as much as i do and wanting/expecting him to do to me what i watch?


If you both like it and enjoy it and no one has a problem with it, then in my opinion your just fine.


----------

